# Holiday Accommodation (Thassos) for Summer 2011



## BLBG (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all

Looking for a 4 bed villa/apartment (or possibly 3 bed with a garden for our tent!) on Thassos for a week over Summer 2011 (undecided yet).

Currently living in Sofia and hoping to spend a week in the Sun with family.

Many Thanks.


----------

